# Yo Slingshots Y Frames



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago I mentioned in a post that I had never shot an angled tip slingshot. Chris, form Yo Slingshots saw that and now I cannot say that any more. Not only did Chris send me a Y frame with the angled tips, he sent along one with the straight OTT tips AND one of his quick change palmswells.

It took a few days for me to get to shoot the frame, with work and all of the rain we have had, but I finally got a chance to play this morning. I did change the bands...the ones Chris sent were a little too stout for me...they would have been good for going after some squirrel, though. I do like the pouches that these came with. I'm not sure of who make the pouches, but they are really nice.

Here is first few shots this morning...the misses have nothing to do with the frames...they are purely operator error! Sorry for the darkness on the frames...it didn't show that way on the monitor of the camera.






After I saw how dark the frames were, I took a few pictures...















These frames are small and light....perfect for an afternoon of plinking. I had some good luck tearing up a couple of cans with them, so I know that they are capable of some really good accuracy in the hands of someone that shoots more OTT than I do. These would also make an excellent EDC..just have to take off the palm swell and it disappears in pocket.

The removable palmswell is pretty cool. I understand that it will fit most of the Yo slingshots with a pinky hole. It goes on and off in a matter of seconds..just a couple of twists and it pops right out. To me, it works similar to a boat plug...as you tighten the screw the rubber gasket expands and holds tight...very simple, and very easy....perfect for me!!!

Chris did say that the frames were a couple of prototypes and that they were not "production quality"...I don't see it that way. There isn't a mark on them...yet any way. They look great, they feel great and are a blast to shoot.

Chris...thank you very much...two awesome additions to my growing Yo Slingshot collection.

Todd

p.s. I will have these at the MWST...come find me and give them a try.


----------



## EddieCar (Jun 30, 2010)

Great review. Thank you for explaining the palm swell. I wondered what that was.


----------

